# Anyone else struggling?



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies... I seem to have hit a wall and can't pull myself back from it!

In October 2014 I started my weight loss journey not expecting to lose much, if any weight. Much to my surprise with calorie counting and using a crosstrainer I managed to lose 18lbs in just THREE weeks! I steadily lost weight during 2015 and got to 14.9 stone by January 2016.

During 2016 I didn't lose much weight.. few lbs here, few there, put them back on and January 2017 I was STILL 14.9 stone.

I joined a gym in March 2017 and got a personal trainer in June. I managed to get down to 13.1 stone with his help and diet change (minimal carbs, highish protein and lots of veggies). However I've since had to stop going to the gym as it was costing me an arm and a leg with petrol costs, gym membership and pt costs.... I decided I started on my own so I could finish on my own... BUT I can't get my motivation back. I was back up to 13.7 stone by September and now I'm 13.11 :dohh:
Slowly creaping back on and cannot face going back over that 14 stone mark! :nope:

Anyone got any advice on how to regain some control over my stupid eating habits?

I will eat anything healthy (only thing I'm not fussed on is salad :dohh: ) So it's not an issue of only eating take aways etc! It's just gaining control again rather than binge eating (snacking more to the point!!)


----------



## Wobbles

It's such a battle mentally. I've been up and down 10-12 last 2 years. 

PT's will cost you a fortune ... what kind of gym facility did you go to? Have you considered a crossfit/strength training gym? Where about in Wales are you from (if happy to say)?

Has you relationship with food changed since you topped the gym/PTs if so where do you struggle?

x


----------



## mrsmummy2

Definitely a mental battle!

Yes the PT was £100 for 4 sessions!! At the time I thought it was a good deal... not so much when I saw my bank balance draining by the second :haha: Especially that I had to pay £30 a week in petrol and the £22 membership fees!!
I went to PureGym so just a standard type of gym. Not heard of any crossfit/strength training gyms locally. I'm from Risca (Newport/Caerphilly depending which way you look at it :haha:)


My food habits changed a lot and I managed to get used to it quite quickly, but during about the third month I justr struggled soo much with the lack of carbs and what to eat otherwise. I don't necessarily binge eat with take aways etc, but I do snack .. probably far too much. Meals aren't too much of a struggle as I'll happily eat meat and vegetables, etc but I just can't seem to get a grip on not over snacking and portion control.

I hope all that made sense :haha:


----------

